
Zynga Appoints New CEO - coloneltcb
http://blog.zynga.com/2016/03/01/ceo-update-7/
======
andrewingram
Playing in clans in old FPSes (in my case the Jedi Knight games) was social
gaming. What Zynga (and similar) calls social gaming is inviting your friends
to avoid having to pay money to progress.

Edit: I'm probably being excessively snarky. If Zynga has a genuine mission
beyond profit, i'd love to see it emerge under new leadership. But the current
state of casual and mobile gaming really saddens me.

~~~
igetspam
I worked for Zynga. It sucks. Pincus is a terrible leader and he screwed us
all. All that said, why should a company have a "mission beyond profit"? Isn't
profit the point of being in business? Should a company really need to do more
than provide a service that customers find valuable and make money for
investors.

~~~
vecter
Could you elaborate on why he was a terrible leader and how he screwed
everyone? Genuinely curious.

~~~
outside1234
Well, here's a start:

[http://www.cnet.com/news/zynga-to-employees-give-back-our-
st...](http://www.cnet.com/news/zynga-to-employees-give-back-our-stock-or-
youll-be-fired/)

------
zeromantic
That's a lot of slot and poker gaming you're doing there, Zynga.

